# mass promotions 2nd thread



## newbie2010 (4 Apr 2006)

Please try not to stray away from the topic at hand as this is very important.  I hold the position of a Junior NCO.  I try work hard and do my job.  The only people I feel sorry for at the moment are our senior NCOs.  They are always getting yelled at by our officers, for not doing their job.  There are only maybe 4 senior ncos that work their butt off trying to get things organised.  The problem is that the corps has grown very large in only a short time and our officers do not seem to have the logistics to be able to deal with this.  The only reason kids have been promoted to their positions it seems is based on attendance.  A sort of " you've been here for a month so heres Private"  mentaliey.  It doesnt seem fair that the senior ncos are getting all the ftrouble fvor the crps being disorganised but there is no support from the administration for them.  We have also had a new senior nco from another corps join our corps because he heard of the "free promotions"  When he joined  he was a sargent.  we had a round of promotions where he was promoted to warrant then another round of promotions.  He is now a csm, all this took place from september to november.  Aren tthere only suppost to be 2 maybe 3 promotions a year??? last year we had 5!


----------



## yoman (4 Apr 2006)

When you say you have 5 promotions a year you mean you had 5 rounds of promotions last year? If so, I don't find that number too high. My unit has about 5 CO parade's a year. And every one of them has promotions involved.

How big was your corps before all this started to happen and how big is it now?


PS: Can you please put your upcoming posts in paragraphs as it makes it easier to read.


----------



## mavericknm (5 Apr 2006)

I agree your promotion numbers don't seem to be out of range. As long as your squadron is following the CATO quota its alright. It think what you really have is a problem with the quality of NCOs. All units have this problem. Low standards start at the top ranks and work their way down. Realisticaly there isn't much you can do to curb this until you are a senior NCO yourself. However, it is possible for you to set up events like uniform preps out side of regular cadet time to help others. Little things like coming early to parade nights to help others makes a difference in the end. This should also help distinguish yourself for promotions. As for senior NCO's getting free promotions, this is kind of standard. Once your up the ladder, you pretty much keep going up. Thats simply because you have less and less competition to the point where you become the chief because your the only other WO. Things like these take time to change and unfortunately you might be gone before they do. Just make the best of the situation.


----------



## lovinghockey2 (16 Apr 2006)

I disagree with the whole mass promotions things. I myself have been in cadets for five years in September. I am a sgt, and I am really not pleased to say, I've been a sgt for eighteen months. I am in the band, I'm on the drill team, and I am a member of our shooting team. I go to all garrisons, and cadets I'm pleased to say is my life. (But who's life isn't cadets? ;D) My core, we do a lot of indocs/ garrisons and such. And if you were to ask a W.O from one of my sister cores who my W.O's are. They don't know them, but ask anywho from a sister core who I am, and everyone can tell you who I am. I believe promotions are basically for those who suck up. I refuse to suck up to my officers, to get the crown on my arm. I'd rather be a sgt, and know that I'll eventually get W.O because I've earned it. Unlike my W.O's now. Cadets, its almost all about who sucks up more. Mass promotions- my core we had a HUGE promotions this year. We've got 107 on paper, only about half show up. Legally we're allowed as many troopers/ corporals/ master corporals/ and sgts as we want. We can have up to eight warrants, two master warrants, and one cheif warrant. Right now, we've got 13 sgts, and 2 w.os, 3 mwos, and 1 cwo. My core is gay. And I really don't like it anymore. Promotions are retarted.

My post has gone off in many different ways. Sorry if I sort of went off topic. Mass promotions- they are retarted.


----------



## Burrows (17 Apr 2006)

1) Corps not CORE or CORP
2) I highly doubt your whole corps is homosexual.

As for your not being promoted past Sgt, some people are better suited to different stations in life.  Those who serve well as a Sgt commanding a section, might not be suited to commanding a whole platoon as a WO, a company as a MWO, or a Regiment (in this case corps) as a CWO.

It isn't those who suck up that get the promotions, its those who go the extra mile to set themselves apart from the group, those who prove they deserve the promotion, and those who prove they can handle the added responsibility.


----------



## yoman (17 Apr 2006)

Verbal Boy said:
			
		

> It isn't those who suck up that get the promotions, its those who go the extra mile to set themselves apart from the group, those who prove they deserve the promotion, and those who prove they can handle the added responsibility.



I disagree. I have seen people promoted because they suck up to people. And other times until they annoy the heck out of people that they promote them just so that they will stop annoying them. (happend once)


----------



## GuNnEr@2853 (17 Apr 2006)

> It isn't those who suck up that get the promotions, its those who go the extra mile to set themselves apart from the group, those who prove they deserve the promotion, and those who prove they can handle the added responsibility.


 I go the extra mile to set myself apart but I don't get promoted. 
 My boots are better than my acting sergeants' boots, she tells cadets you aren't supposed to have a crease in your tunic but you are supposed to(she told my sister that), and she doesn't get the whole LEAD BY EXAMPLE thing for example one Wednesday we had a specialty group practice she did something she wasn't supposed to do and when a cadet does the exact same thing she tells them not to do that.


----------



## Sgt_McWatt (19 Apr 2006)

You want to know what I think?.....too bad I'm posting this anyways.

WELCOME TO LIFE! Politics and timing and everyother little thing isn't fair. But its not about to change because your upset. We've all been there myself included. Your true test of character is how you cope with it? do you pout and let it effect you, or keep working your hardest?


----------



## Reimer (20 Apr 2006)

unforntaly I have to agree with McWatt

the one thing they are looking for is your ability to cope with situations

my only suggestion would be to continue to do you best and dont let it affect you at all
I also suggest you talk to your higher ranks and ask why you are not being promoted (do this with all politness that you can muster)

what that will do is it wil cause them to take a closer look at your preformance possible showing that they made a mistake in not promoting you

best of luck


----------

